# Trabajo VS Salario VS Tiempo ¿Que prefieren?



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2013)

Me encuentro en un dilema, y quisiera escuchar sus opiniones.

Hoy por hoy todo mundo busca ganar mas dinero a como de lugar eso no discute, pero que pasa cuando alguien no esta tan interezado en el dinero y si mas en su profesion y su familia, por eso expongo el caso.

Resulta que recien entre a trabajar a una empresa con buena estabilidad, ganando 1 peso al mes (ejemplo) trabajando de lunes a viernes 7 horas diarias, con 4 semanas de vacaciones al año, gano relativamente poco, pero me da mucho tiempo libre pues no es demandante, tanto asi que puedo darme el gusto de hacer mis proyectitos en pleno trabajo.

Luego decidi entrar en otro trabajo de gobierno donde enseño a niños de secundaria durante las mañanas 4 horas al dia de lunes a viernes igual con 4 semanas de vacaciones (justamente las mismas que en el primer trabajo) ganando 0.85 pesos al mes. Aun asi me queda mucho tiempo y lo paso con la familia la novia o conmigo mismo jejeje.

Luego llega un amigo de hace tiempo y me ofrece trabajo en otra empresa bastante grande, ganando 2.6 pesos al mes, trabajando de lunes a sabado con 9 horas al dia y constantes "no te vas hasta que acabes" ademas de solo 2 semanas de vacaciones y cero tiempo libre en el trabajo pues es un trabajo donde se requiere que los equipos esten funcionando al 100% y las 24 horas del dia.

Los dos primeros trabajos me quedan a 30 minutos de mi casa, de hecho quedan en la misma ruta asi que paso a uno y seguido al otro jeje. El otro trabajo me queda a 2 horas (si bien me va)

La pregunta es ¿ustedes que harian?

Las prestaciones son casi iguales en ambos trabajos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 5, 2013)

Prefiero un trabajo que me dé tiempo para mi familia y mis hobbies, es lo mejor, los trabajos van y vienen pero el tiempo que no le dedicas a la familia es irrecuperable.


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2013)

Mu gusta tu punto de vista, tienes razon pero me gustaria escuchar mas opiniones, ya que tambien me dijeron que era un conformista si no lo aceptaba y quiesiera ver cuantos mas confirman esa idea.


----------



## angel36 (Abr 5, 2013)

Como dice Andres, y casi que vos solo te contestas.....la plata va y viene...........Si  la familia  esta en un lugar mas importante en tu escala de valores....no hay mucho que pensar. 
También mencionas el tema de enseñar por el mismo dinero....cosa que es muy loable.

Ahora si sacas bien las cuentas....esas empresas fulltime..no te regalan nada. Si te pagan el doble es porque trabajas el doble y mas....


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 5, 2013)

angel36 dijo:


> Ahora si sacas bien las cuentas....esas empresas fulltime..no te regalan nada. Si te pagan el doble es porque trabajas el doble y mas....


 
Tienes razon, generalmente mucho dinero = mucho trabajo. Bueno esa ley no aplica a los politicos pero eso es otra historia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2013)

maestro estatal por la estabilidad laboral y ademas tienen un sindicato poderosos,nunca quiebra ,a los maestros le dan buenos créditos,
si tenes un familiar enfermo,pedís licencia y te la dan sin vueltas,en la empresa privada no creo te den las licencias que quieras,si te estresas en la empresa privada no les importa,a trabajar ¡¡¡ ,en el estado ,,,te dan linda licencia y pagas ,
trabajar para el estado tiene muchos beneficios que la empresa privada nunca te los va a poder dar,


----------



## Marce (Abr 5, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> maestro estatal por la estabilidad laboral y ademas tienen un sindicato poderosos,nunca quiebra ,a los maestros le dan buenos créditos,
> si tenes un familiar enfermo,pedís licencia y te la dan sin vueltas,en la empresa privada no creo te den las licencias que quieras,si te estresas en la empresa privada no les importa,a trabajar ¡¡¡ ,en el estado ,,,te dan linda licencia y pagas ,
> trabajar para el estado tiene muchos beneficios que la empresa privada nunca te los va a poder dar,



 Completamente de acuerdo
 Yo laburo en un casino donde mayormente trabajo de noche, duermo en la mañana y parte de la tarde, no puedo ver a mi familia porque todos trabajan de mañana y tarde, y si los veo es un ratito antes de entrar a trabajar.  Para hacer unos mangos mas, hay que trabajar feriados, y ahi es donde la mayoria no trabaja, te perdes de jodas, reuniones, pasar tiempo con tu flia, etc. Si pido licencia, me sacan presentismo, por ende dinero, tengo 14 dias de vacaciones pero no nos dan reemplazo, y somos 4 tecnicos, asi que tengo que fumarme 1mes y medio, (14dias de los 3 tecnicos) para tomarme mis 14 dias, y si en ese mes y medio quiero franco tengo que hacer dobles turnos.
 Trabajar para el estado hoy, tiene increibles beneficios, y como dijo andes, el tiempo que te perdes de pasarlo en familia es irrecuperable.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 5, 2013)

Cuestión de compromisos y sacrificios. 

Dando mi ejemplo. El año pasado tenía 2 trabajos, me consumían 10 horas diarias (4 + 6), 6 días a la semana. Hice algo de dinero (esa era la intención) y compré muchas cosas que quería/necesitaba. Ahora estoy en otra empresa donde trabajo 8 horas y 5 días a la semana, gano menos pero comparto mas.

El año pasado fue "de sacrificio", pero hoy disfruto más gracias a ello.


----------



## morta (Abr 5, 2013)

Depende mucho de tu situación y que es lo que esperas obtener, si estas por hacerte tu casa e independizarte, cuanto mas dinero puedas juntar, es mejor, ahora si ya tenes una posición consolidada, tenes tu casa y tu familia no depende solo de tu ingreso, podes considerar algo menos demandante para pasar mas tiempo con la familia.
Yo lo único que te puedo decir como experiencia propia es que esclavizarte por un trabajo, no vale la pena, por que si no les entra guita enseguida bajan la persiana y todos a la calle.


----------

